# whisker biscuit won'nt group tune



## yellowlab (Dec 26, 2004)

My bow is a 2004 left hand Mathews LX 28in. draw.I shoot gold tip5575s 4degrees off set.The bow shoot great with a drop rest and good with a prong rest. The whisker biscuit when set to mathews specs at centershot shoots 18 ins. to the right. Sights won'nt ajust far enought tosight in. I moved the rest to the left half way the riser to get it to shoot.It'll group 2here 2there ,1over there but nothing concisdent.I have tried everthing I have read here on Archery Talk but to no avail, any more suggestions.


----------



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

Start your center shot at 13/16" from the inside of the riser and tune from there. Remember, this is only a starting point. Set it at that number and tune your bow from there moving the rest in very small increments until you get your bow tuned to where you feel it is OK.

If all else fails, check the Archery Tech forum at MathewsInc.com. The guys/gals there are very knowledgeable.

Hope this helps.


----------

